# Had it for an hour, and 4 people want one



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I had my K2 delivered to work, and have been reading UR as I eat my lunch. As people walk by my desk they stop, stare, ask a few questions and suddenly it's in _their_ hands. One of the doctors walked by and said "is that the Kindle 2" and suddenly it was no longer in front of me. At least four people have said they want one now. 

Lara Amber


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Amazon may want to consider a "Theft Alarm" built-in to K3!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> Amazon may want to consider a "Theft Alarm" built-in to K3!


I can see it now. Horns start blaring and the text-to-speech function comes on and says, "Step away from the Gindle." LOL


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> I can see it now. Horns start blaring and the text-to-speech function comes on and says, "Step away from the Gindle." LOL


Can I get mine set for this when people try to interrupt my lunchtime reading?!?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

BambiB said:


> Can I get mine set for this when people try to interrupt my lunchtime reading?!?


No. It is a theft deterrent.

For your case, when someone interrupts you, just look at them and yell "Back Off!" as loudly as you can.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 21, 2009)

I took mine into Tae Kwon Do yesterday fresh out of the box.  I was playing with it while my kids class was going on.  Thirty minutes later and I had sold 2!  When the kids got out of class, one mom grabbed his hand and said "come on!  I have to go home and log on to Amazon!"  Another mom who is pregnant and due any day, said that the kindle was what she wants for her "push present" (never heard of that before).  She was going home to tell her husband to go ahead and place the order.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Valerie said:


> said that the kindle was what she wants for her "*push present*" (never heard of that before).


Well, I'll be darned...I learned something new today...


----------



## MidnightAria (Feb 24, 2009)

You know, now that I think about it, a friend of mine a few years back, no more than 3...had a baby and right afterwords her husband bought her a Coach purse or something for her present for popping out the kid. I thought it was odd as well because my mom was never "rewarded" for performing a bodily function. However, that being said, I think its a neat little idea because being pregnant for 9 months and pushing out a kid definitely deserves one last little "me" present before all things child begins  Disclaimer: never had a kid, so excuse my ignorance.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I told my husband when we have a kid I want a tennis bracelet.  

I doubt I will get one.  But I can dream.

Lara Amber


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> I told my husband when we have a kid I want a tennis bracelet.


Maybe by the time that happens they will have a new version of the Kindle and he'll get you one!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Push presents or Birth Presents are given to the mom for giving birth. Its been done for years unofficially but yuppies made it official. 

Another new idea is prebirth vacations. There actual 5 star resorts that have a special prebirth vaca package that includes special spa and massages for the mom to be.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

BambiB said:


> Can I get mine set for this when people try to interrupt my lunchtime reading?!?


Here's my idea.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4324.msg94654.html#msg94654

Give them a numeric title and author and they should be at the top of home screen.


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

chobitz said:


> Push presents or Birth Presents are given to the mom for giving birth. Its been done for years unofficially but yuppies made it official.
> 
> Another new idea is prebirth vacations. There actual 5 star resorts that have a special prebirth vaca package that includes special spa and massages for the mom to be.


Hmmm...if all this is true, I just might be willing to do that whole birth thing again. Any excuse for a vaca and presents!!


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I know the aristocracy would do it for birthing a healthy son and heir.  But considering the girl was likely sleeping with a man she didn't like very much and having a male baby was so important for continuing the family fortunes.  I was reading The Duchess (good book) and it mentioned that it was difficult to obtain loans without having a male heir born (fear of line dying out or future earnings of the family estates transferring to another branch of the family).  

Lara Amber


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I pushed for 2 hrs and 21 minutes to get my son out and no one gave _me _a present! And they didn't have Kindles in those days. Heck, they barely had computers...LOL.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

You didn't even have Hugh Jackman to think about did you?  

Demand a belated push present.  

Lara Amber


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> You didn't even have Hugh Jackman to think about did you?
> 
> Demand a belated push present.
> 
> Lara Amber


Yeah, Hugh was just a college student in Sydney, Australia, and none of us had ever heard of him.

About the most exciting thing I had going on was watching Larry Bird & Co. at the Boston Garden -- the old original.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think I'm back-owed 4 push presents! I should also get a double one for delivering one of them in the front seat of our car...seriously, it was #3.

Never heard of them before.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I got flowers and jewelry from my hubby, but we didn't call it a "push present"


----------



## Vorpaks (Feb 20, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I pushed for 2 hrs and 21 minutes to get my son out and no one gave _me _a present! And they didn't have Kindles in those days. Heck, they barely had computers...LOL.


*grumble* 36 hours for me and all I got was a nasty scar arcross my tummy at the end of it all.  But I did get my little guy, so I guess it all evens out. Still... diamond tennis bracelet. That's what I am talking about.



luvmy4brats said:


> I think I'm back-owed 4 push presents! I should also get a double one for delivering one of them in the front seat of our car...seriously, it was #3.
> 
> Never heard of them before.


So what happened -- you were bored after the first two and decided to do it a different way?  But seriously.... wow. That deserves, like, a new car or something. I don't think I'd want to drive in my old one after gicving birth in it. I'd need a really big, plush replacement. But seriously seriously, you deserve something extra nice. Not only for the circumstances, but for being mom to 4 kids. My deepest respect!


----------



## khamilton611 (Feb 12, 2009)

My first one (my son)...3 hours pushing, in labor for 18 hours (and the epidural stopped working toward the end, I had a fever, I was on oxygen, etc.)...and I was so stupid as to tell my husband that when it was all over, all I REALLY wanted was a huge cup of Diet Coke with lots of ice (hadn't been able to eat or drink for a while).  It was not a nice delivery AT ALL!

My second one (my daughter)...I told the anesthesiologist it was like pushing the Staples Easy button compared to the first.  I tried to tell my hubby I wanted something nice for the second birth...he told me he'd be willing to get me a Diet Coke again.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

When my mother was in labor with me they told her she couldn't have food until after the delivery.  She missed breakfast and when they told her I wasn't' due until late that night and she would miss lunch and dinner she pushed and had me in time to get lunch.  So her push present was lunch.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I feel cheated! I didn't get push presents with either of mine... and I was in labor for 4 days with the first one ending in an emergency c-section!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vorpaks said:


> So what happened -- you were bored after the first two and decided to do it a different way?  But seriously.... wow. That deserves, like, a new car or something. I don't think I'd want to drive in my old one after gicving birth in it. I'd need a really big, plush replacement. But seriously seriously, you deserve something extra nice. Not only for the circumstances, but for being mom to 4 kids. My deepest respect!


My first was c section. 2nd was 56 hours of labor. 3rd came less than thirty minutes after water broke. We made it less than 5 miles from my house. Paramedics got there about 5 minutes too late. The car cleaned up really good and we kept it for about 4 more years. I'll see if I can find one of the pictures * nothing graphic* wasn't scared, but so, so mad!

And thanks. It's trying at times but they're worth it.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

and I bet you didn't even get a break on the doctor bill did you?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Never heard of push presents. lol. Gotta talk mom about this.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I think I'm back-owed 4 push presents! I should also get a double one for delivering one of them in the front seat of our car...seriously, it was #3.
> 
> Never heard of them before.


I've delivered several babies in ambulances, but only ONE in a car ..... yours wasn't in a 1984 Chrysler, was it


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> My first was c section. 2nd was 56 hours of labor. 3rd came less than thirty minutes after water broke. We made it less than 5 miles from my house. Paramedics got there about 5 minutes too late. The car cleaned up really good and we kept it for about 4 more years. I'll see if I can find one of the pictures * nothing graphic* wasn't scared, but so, so mad!
> 
> And thanks. It's trying at times but they're worth it.


So finish the story. Tell us about #4's delivery....

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> So finish the story. Tell us about #4's delivery....
> L


He was induced 2 weeks early...I didn't want the whole car experience again  Actually, that part wasn't so bad, my problem was that they took me to the neareast hospital, instead of mine..I wouldn't take my dogs there. An induction without pain meds...sometimes I'm not too bright. (especially since I got an epidural the next day to get my tubes ties)



r0b0d0c said:


> I've delivered several babies in ambulances, but only ONE in a car ..... yours wasn't in a 1984 Chrysler, was it


Nope, 1990 Dodge Stratus. Front seat. And nobody really delivered her, my friend just kinda caught her. Paramedics got there after the fact.



rho said:


> and I bet you didn't even get a break on the doctor bill did you?


Had to remind me. No, we didn't and I threw one heck of a fit. Thank heavens for military insurance. I paid like $30. I just didn't want the insurance company to be having to pay for stupid stuff.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I just have to say, I got a great laugh when I klicked onto this thread.  The title is "Had it for an hour and 4 people want it".  I klicked on the last post first and the posts are all about babies.  I finally decided it might be best to go to the beginning and see how the thread progressed.  Thanks guys, for sharing your stories.
Deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We do have a way of meandering here at Kindleboards, don't we? LOL.

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Part of the KindleBoards charm, you never know where a thread will go.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> I just have to say, I got a great laugh when I klicked onto this thread. The title is "Had it for an hour and 4 people want it". I klicked on the last post first and the posts are all about babies. I finally decided it might be best to go to the beginning and see how the thread progressed. Thanks guys, for sharing your stories.


I had the same reaction! Thought at first that babies were contagious or something, then I realized there was a disconnect between the title and the conversation. Whew. I'm too old for more babies.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

No offense to anyone, but this thread is like a train wreck for me:  it's horrifying, but I can't turn away.  And now I can't stop laughing at chobitz saying that yuppies made these "push presents"(really?) popular. 

And spa vacations?  Really?  REALLY?

lol, I felt so much better about the whole where do children come from thing when I didn't actually know.

Not that I'm down on parenthood or anything.  I mean, clearly there are some people out there who need to be parents, or the species would die out.  I am not one of those people.  But what a fascinating concept.  I'm getting some real insight into how Margaret Mead must have felt.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> No offense to anyone, but this thread is like a train wreck for me: it's horrifying, but I can't turn away. And now I can't stop laughing at chobitz saying that yuppies made these "push presents"(really?) popular.
> 
> And spa vacations? Really? REALLY?
> 
> ...


In my HS days I used to have early morning coffee/tea with Margaret Meade.
We frequented the same coffee shop.
We had random talks before I went to school, but I did not know who she was.

Eric


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

The anthropologist?


----------



## knit4keeps (Jan 22, 2009)

I had the same experience...delivered at work, everyone wants one. Take it to the coffee shop, it starts a conversation. I think Amazon should give every Kindle owner a bunch of cards that they can write their name on and give credit for referrals...free books would be nice.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> No offense to anyone, but this thread is like a train wreck for me: it's horrifying, but I can't turn away. And now I can't stop laughing at chobitz saying that yuppies made these "push presents"(really?) popular.
> 
> And spa vacations? Really? REALLY?
> 
> ...


I can't look away and yet it is nothing I can relate to since I have no children. Who knows what they will make of this 500 years from now.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Who knows what they will make of this 500 years from now.


I've been looking at it since yesterday and I don't know what to make of it now.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> The anthropologist?


Yes, I was in my early teens. Really can't remember the year but it would have been mid sixties +/-.

Eric


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> Yes, I was in my early teens. Really can't remember the year but it would have been mid sixties +/-.
> 
> Eric


You know you were being studied, don't you, Eric? _Teenagerus Americanus_ in its natural habitat....

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I've been looking at it since yesterday and I don't know what to make of it now.


Just hang on and enjoy the ride...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I think I'm back-owed 4 push presents! I should also get a double one for delivering one of them in the front seat of our car...seriously, it was #3.
> 
> Never heard of them before.


I was born in the front seat of the car, with my Father driving. I was the third kid. Apparently it is easy to get complacent when the third kid is coming around. Dad learned his lesson though, my Mom was at the hospital at least twice before she went into labor with my younger brother. The slightest contraction had my Dad moving.

I guess he didn't want to clean the mess up again. (evil grin)

My Dad drove my Mom and I to the hospital. When he went into the emergency room to tell the staff what happened they didn't believe him. Someone came out and checked the car then they moved at high speed. I love that they gave my Mom pain killers for the rest of the birthing process. (rolls her eyes)

I am told that I didn't get to see my Mom for the first day or so because I was put in the regular kids ward and not the nursery since I was not born in a sterile environment. My Dad flipped when he saw me in with all the sick kids. The Nurses loved it, I was the only healthy kid on the ward.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You know you were being studied, don't you, Eric? _Teenagerus Americanus_ in its natural habitat....
> 
> L


Certainly not thinking that way at the time and most of our conversations were fairly mundane, but we did talk some about me and my friends etc...

She must have lived in the neighborhood. The coffee shop was 4 blocks from our apt. and 2 blocks from where I would get the crosstown bus to go to school.

It was a spot where some of us kids, from different schools but similar circles would meet up. Occasionally the others wouldn't show up and MM and I started some chatting.

I did know her by name, but never realized who she was until some years later. She was just a nice "old" lady that a dumb ass, long haired, pubescent kid talked with.

Eric


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

The thread was talking about having babies in cars, and then knit4keeps says:



knit4keeps said:


> I had the same experience...delivered at work, everyone wants one. Take it to the coffee shop, ...


obviously my mind started going in the wrong direction, I was having visions of birthing in a cubicle


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Just hang on and enjoy the ride...


lol, I've heard that before, then the next thing I know I was having to pick out a push-present


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I got Colombian emeralds...earrings, pendant, ring...but it was also my birthday, Anniversary, and Christmas present. My favorite gift was getting my husband home for the birth of his son! He's in the Navy and we were lucky to have a wonderful CO at the time.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I can't look away and yet it is nothing I can relate to since I have no children. Who knows what they will make of this 500 years from now.


lol, I'm pretty much with EV here: I'm studying this now and have no idea what to make of it. This is easily the most bizarre thing I've seen today.

But, I realize it's early.

Eric, that is super cool about Margaret Meade. Did you ever read Bloom County? The comic strip?


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Eric, that is super cool about Margaret Meade. Did you ever read Bloom County? The comic strip?


Yeah that is ringing a distant bell in my head. Haven't seen that for years. Was it with a penguin or some other animal main character?
Well, looks like I got some goggling to do now! (BTW I do have some memory problems, and am not trying to be cute with my assorted vagueness.)

Eric


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> lol, I'm pretty much with EV here: I'm studying this now and have no idea what to make of it. This is easily the most bizarre thing I've seen today.


I know, maybe if Margaret Meade hadn't been wasting time in coffee shops w/ Eric, the phenomenon might've been solved. *sigh*


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> For your case, when someone interrupts you, just look at them and yell "Back Off!" as loudly as you can.


LOL! ROLF!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I should also get a double one for delivering one of them in the front seat of our car...seriously, it was #3.


I think you should get, like, 5 for that!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

kim said:


> The thread was talking about having babies in cars, and then knit4keeps says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is exactly what happened to me when I read that post. Too funny!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> lol, I've heard that before, then the next thing I know I was having to pick out a push-present


OMG. Too funny.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I have lost all connections between anything here.  Is this a Kindle discussion?  A birthing discussion including push presents?  An anthropological one?  A thread highjacking?  I think I'll retreat to my Kindle Kave and read for a while and see there this one ends up.  

I figure with a few more posts, we have already worked in Hugh, and we can add Hibbing and Maui to the discussion and then it will complete.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I figure with a few more posts, we have already worked in Hugh, and we can add Hibbing and Maui to the discussion and then it will complete.


GG. . . you just completed it. . 

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> GG. . . you just completed it. .
> 
> Ann


I try....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

After showing her Kindle to four babies, Myrna received an Amazon gift card in the mail in an envelope postmarked Hibbing, MN.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Not until we discuss pie it is not!

Where is Gruntman?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> After showing her Kindle to four babies, Myrna received an Amazon gift card in the mail in an envelope postmarked Hibbing, MN.
> 
> L


Thank you for the concise the summation of the entire thread Leslie. Future generations who read this will bless you.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Funny thread!  I like it that everyone here is so laid-back.  I (briefly) joined a Kindle-related Yahoo group (which will remain nameless) and the moderator jumped on people for changing the name of a thread, among other supreme sins!  They were really into rules and regulations over there. No comparison with this friendly, comfortable spot!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> I think I'll retreat to my Kindle Kave and read for a while and see there this one ends up.


If we don't hear from you again, maybe Margaret Meade's ancestors will find you in about 500 years.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Two of my coworkers bought Kindles after seeing mine and about 4 others have them on their wish lists.  Heck, I even sold a coworker on the Oberon Kover afer he got to see mine in the flesh.   He got creekbed maple and I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BK said:


> Funny thread! I like it that everyone here is so laid-back. I (briefly) joined a Kindle-related Yahoo group (which will remain nameless) and the moderator jumped on people for changing the name of a thread, among other supreme sins! They were really into rules and regulations over there. No comparison with this friendly, comfortable spot!


The difference between us and them is that we're crazy and they're not.

L


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> The difference between us and them is that we're crazy and they're not.
> 
> L


You're talking about the moderators, right?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BK said:


> Funny thread! I like it that everyone here is so laid-back. I (briefly) joined a Kindle-related Yahoo group (which will remain nameless) and the moderator jumped on people for changing the name of a thread, among other supreme sins! They were really into rules and regulations over there. No comparison with this friendly, comfortable spot!


I know just which one you mean. . . .I'm still on it but don't post a lot. . . .'draconian' was the word I used. . . .

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

davem2bits said:


> You're talking about the moderators, right?


I guess it depends on who you think is running the asylum. 

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I guess it depends on who you think is running the asylum.
> 
> L


Or if you believe anyone is running it. . . . 

Ann


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I guess it depends on who you think is running the asylum.
> 
> L


Running!! I won't do any running in your condition, ladies!

Breath, Push.

I'll be out in the waiting room. There's gotta be sports to watch on TV. Call me when you're done.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

davem2bits said:


> If we don't hear from you again, maybe Margaret Meade's ancestors will find you in about 500 years.


LOL


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> If we don't hear from you again, maybe Margaret Meade's ancestors will find you in about 500 years.


I would think it would have to be her offspring, not her ancestors.

Unless, of course, a time machine has been invented in about 500 years as well. That way all bets would be off.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

BruceS said:


> I would think it would have to be her offspring, not her ancestors.
> 
> Unless, of course, a time machine has been invented in about 500 years as well. That way all bets would be off.


Doh!! My bad. Should be descentants, right.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I liked it better as ancestors.  It made as much sense as the rest of the thread that way.

Although I do feel better now, having read the parts about Hugh hibbing pie in Maui.

Also:
BINGO!


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Leslie said:


> The difference between us and them is that we're crazy and they're not.
> 
> L


Crazy being a GOOD thing!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

My DH just does NOT understand all my giggling - I'm with EV and Robin  

I think Gruntman is busy reading, or looking for his pie.

What kind of pie do they make in Hibbing I wonder?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We can't forget Robin....

Where's the Bunny?


Seriously..I didn't mean to derail the conversation THAT much. Sorry. It's been quite amusing to read though.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> My DH just does NOT understand all my giggling - I'm with EV and Robin
> 
> I think Gruntman is busy reading, or looking for his pie.
> 
> What kind of pie do they make in Hibbing I wonder?


Probably all of them, I'm guessing gooseberry perhaps?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Probably all of them, I'm guessing gooseberry perhaps?


Oh dear, what an opening for some of our more "interesting" posters


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> Oh dear, what an opening for some of our more "interesting" posters


I think they got scared off by all the baby birthing stories.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I think they got scared off by all the baby birthing stories.


Don't count on it. At any moment we could go from 'I delivered my baby in the front seat in Hibbing' to Battle Star Galactica blah blah


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

kim said:


> Don't count on it. At any moment we could go from 'I delivered my baby in the front seat in Hibbing' to Battle Star Galactica blah blah


oh no, I hope I didn't just give someone a hint


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Quick!  Erase those posts! . .  

Ann


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

BSG...

A very interesting show.

EL


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> No. It is a theft deterrent.
> 
> For your case, when someone interrupts you, just look at them and yell "Back Off!" as loudly as you can.


I can't read at my desk anymore... what is it with people who think it's okay to stand around and try to talk to you when you're obviously reading!?! I found a nice corner, away from everyone else in the call center and now I can read for an hour each day in peaceful bliss...


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> I think they got scared off by all the baby birthing stories.


Already fogotten. But, I do remember how that baby birthing got started. 

Hope I never forget that skill.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

LOL....same  happens to me all the time....when I'm reading it in Starbucks especially, people will invariably say "excuse me, but is that a BOOK you are reading....".......LOL  So, then I proceed to tell them all about it and the next thing I know, THEY want one too!!!!! So, I direct them to the Amazon site....If I were getting a commission, I'd be rich!


----------

